# How do I make my Netgear Nighthawk router the primary router on a UVerse network?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've got a UVerse gateway sitting here (the newer ones, fortunately), but I also have a Netgear AC5300, which I'd like to make my primary. I followed some online instructions on Netgear's site to make its router primary and use the UVerse basically as a modem with a few PC connections; however, that didn't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> I've got a UVerse gateway sitting here (the newer ones, fortunately), but I also have a Netgear AC5300, which I'd like to make my primary. I followed some online instructions on Netgear's site to make its router primary and use the UVerse basically as a modem with a few PC connections; however, that didn't work. Any suggestions?


I had a similar problem last week.
I plugged in an older Netgear Router to the network. It worked without doing anything to settings, etc.
Then a storm came and I turned the Arris ( main router ) off til the storm passed. After the storm passed I turned the Arris back on.
Since the Netgear was already on it took over the network and showed the Arris as a hidden network. It even wiped out the name and passcode that we had assigned it.
I had to remove the Netgear from the network and then set up the Arris as if I had just gotten it. Then I plugged the Netgear back into the network and all was fine again.

Based on what happened to me I would think you would need to remove the UVerse router from the system and set up the Netgear as if it is the only one, then plug the UVerse back into the network.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The problem with that is that the UVerse gateway router is also the modem; that is, it provides Internet access as well. If I remove it entirely, I won't get Internet access.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You need to find out how to set the gateway to bridge mode, if at all possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> The problem with that is that the UVerse gateway router is also the modem; that is, it provides Internet access as well. If I remove it entirely, I won't get Internet access.


Take a look at this and see if this works for you. Steps to Disable the wireless in the UVerse system.
http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/26747/~/how-to-disable-wifi-on-at%26t-u-verse-gateway-and-set-netgear-router-in-ap-mode%3F?cid=wmt_netgear_organic


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I think where I ran into issues was immediately after step 6, trying to get into my Netgear router. I was unable to do so; therefore, I couldn't go any farther. I'm sure I must not have connected something properly, however. I'm trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. If you've got a real simple, "dummy's guide," so to speak, to how to connect and communicate with my Nighthawk after step 6, I'm all ears.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What is the model number of your AT&T gateway? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> I think where I ran into issues was immediately after step 6, trying to get into my Netgear router. I was unable to do so; therefore, I couldn't go any farther. I'm sure I must not have connected something properly, however. I'm trying to figure out what I was doing wrong. If you've got a real simple, "dummy's guide," so to speak, to how to connect and communicate with my Nighthawk after step 6, I'm all ears.


Once you have the steps done I found that I had to be on a wireless laptop to connect to it and communicate and configure the Netgear router that I have. My Desktop / Hardwired machine could not find it.

The main router here is called JAS-ROUTER and the Netgear I added is WNR3500. I had to connect to the WNR3500 instead of the JAS-ROUTER.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

peds48 said:


> What is the model number of your AT&T gateway?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just looked it up by educated guessing. I'm 99.9% sure it's this one:

http://community.arubanetworks.com/aruba/attachments/aruba/unified-wired-wireless-access/26009/1/Motorola%20NVG589%20VDSL2%20Gateway.pdf

Motorola NVG589


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> I just looked it up by educated guessing. I'm 99.9% sure it's this one:
> 
> http://community.arubanetworks.com/aruba/attachments/aruba/unified-wired-wireless-access/26009/1/Motorola%20NVG589%20VDSL2%20Gateway.pdf
> 
> Motorola NVG589


https://forums.att.com/t5/Features-and-How-To/How-to-put-the-Motorola-NVG589-in-bridge-mode-or-as-close-as-you/td-p/3552057

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I had this issue with Centurystink DSL router/modem propietary junk. My issue the router didn't support NAT loopback which was required to view my own security cameras. I never could get the Netgear to work as primary and ended up changing to cable ISP servce. Here is a tutorial that may help with UVerse......http://www.sbbala.com/uverse/index.html


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't know if this will help with your system. But when I had dsl and had to use the company's crappie combo modem/router and wanted to buy my own I router I used this idea and it worked well. The it basically gave me two networks.

http://www.linksys.com/qa/support-article?articleNum=132275


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I had similar problems. I had to disable the wireless functions in my Arris gateway from Time Warner. 
what I did was log into the gateway and disable both the 22.4 GHz and 5 GHz radios. I connected one of the Ethernet outputs on the gateway to the Ethernet input on my router. I also connected one of the ethernet output of the gateway to my laptop and logged into the gateway, found the wireless info and unchecked the radio outputs.
I was then able to set up my router.


----------

